# أمران قد أشكلا علي في صناعة مكينة الـ cnc



## am123go (8 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 

إخواني المهندسين إني اعمل حاليا علي صنع مكينة cnc وأرجو منكم مساعدتي في أمران قد أشكلا علي وهما :​ 
الأمر الأول


أيهما أفضل في ضبط المسافة من ناحية الدقة ؟ والسرعة ؟ والمقاسات المقترحة ؟هل هو .​ 

1-الجنزير



 


أم​ 

2-المسامير ألمسننه


 

الأمر الثاني


كيف يتم حساب المسافة بالسانتي وليس بي الأنش لكل منهما علما بان بيانات الماتور والدرايف علي الرابط التالي​ 



 
http://buildyourcnc.com/Documents/CW230.doc​ 


 
http://buildyourcnc.com/Documents/PN.SM86HT80-5504B-U(inhouse%20PN.85BYGH450A-47-80)%20(1).pdf​ 

أرجو ممن لديه أي معلومة أن لا يبخل بها علينا 


ولكم منا جزيل الشكر والتقدير​


----------



## hosamsoft (20 ديسمبر 2011)

اخى العزيز لاتنفع بالمره فكره الجنازير هذا فكر قديم ومخصص للعجل الرالى ليس للماكينات واضل شىء البول سكرو


----------



## hosamsoft (20 ديسمبر 2011)

اخى العزيز لاتنفع بالمره فكره الجنازير هذا فكر قديم ومخصص للعجل الرالى ليس للماكينات وافضل شىء البول سكرو


----------



## am123go (20 ديسمبر 2011)

hosamsoft قال:


> اخى العزيز لاتنفع بالمره فكره الجنازير هذا فكر قديم ومخصص للعجل الرالى ليس للماكينات وافضل شىء البول سكرو


 

اشكرك اخي hosamsoft على ردك الاكثر من رائع الذي لمست فيه حرصك على افادتي​ 
واتمنى من اخواننا المهندسين ان يجيبو على الاستفسار الاخر من السؤال 
علما بأني وجدت بعض الفديوهات ولم اتمكن من فهمها كليا فأرجو منكم افادتي بما يتضمن الفيديو الذي في الاسفل وماهي البيانات التي يجب ادخالها في برنامج mach3​ 
وشكرا​ 
http://www.safeshare.tv/w/dcUssxLyBd​ 
و​ 
http://www.safeshare.tv/w/SfzaWHfEKm​


----------



## hosamsoft (21 ديسمبر 2011)

اخى الكريم الفكره هى ان هذه الماكينات تصنع عن طريق البول سكرو ةالان هو يشرح الفرق والافكار للبدا فى تنفيذها توكل على الله فى صناعه الماكينه وساكون بجانبك ان شاء الله الرداء اخبارى بمقاسات الماكينه التى تريد عملها وعندى افضل الطرق واحدثها


----------



## am123go (21 ديسمبر 2011)

الاخ hosamsoft لا أعلم حقيقتا كيف أشكرك على أهتمامك ولكن أسال الله ان يجزيك خير الجزاء​ 
اما بالنسبه لأبعاد مكينة الـ cnc فهي كالتالي:​ 
الطول = 300 سم العرض = 150 سم ​ 
علما انه سيتم تركيب الماطور x في المنتصف كما هو موضح في الصورة وسوف اوافيك بمقاسات البول سكروب بعد شرائها بأذن الله في الاسبوع القادم 
اكرر شكري واتمنى لك التوفيق​


----------



## hosamsoft (21 ديسمبر 2011)

من اين ستشترى البول اسكرو اخى الكريم وما هى اتمانه ؟؟؟
هذا سؤالى لك اما عن التنفيذ فانا ارا ان فكرتك فى الميكانيكا قويه وايضا عندى بعض اضافات هى مثل اضافه بستم هواء صغير على محور z وهذا ما سافعله انا باذن الله


----------



## hosamsoft (21 ديسمبر 2011)

وايضا من الممكن ان تتم عمليه الحركه ليست على جلب انما على رومان بلى لسهوله التغيير وسهوله الحركه والتركيب


----------



## moudelist (21 ديسمبر 2011)

تهانينا
احسنت والى الامام
ان شاء الله هذا المنتدى يساعد الجميع


----------



## am123go (21 ديسمبر 2011)

عفوا اخي ارجو منك المعذرة لاني لم اذكر لك انه يوجد تغير في تصميمي للمكينة عن الصورة الموضحه سابقا في بعض الاجزاء الحركية 
فمثلا كما ذكرت ان عملية الحركة هنا على جلب وسوف استبدله برولمان بلي كالذي في الصورة


 
واما ما يخص البول اسكروب فاني سوف ااخذ النوع الذي يمتاز بعدد اسنان اقل في الانش لكي تكون حركة المكينة اسرع من النوع الذي يحمل عدد اسنان اكبر في الانش والواحد
اما ماذكرت من تركيب بستم في المحور z فلا اعتقد ذالك في الوقت الراهن وانما الصورة ماهيه الا لتوضيح الشكل الكلي مع اماكن وضع المواتير
وارجو منك تقبل اعتذاري لعدم توضيح ذلك​


----------

